# agitation collar vs. harness



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Just curious, what are the benefits of using one over the other. 

I have been using a wide leather agitation collar(my dog is not choking with it on) but was wondering if there are any benefits of using a harness than I may be missing out on.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

I think that the only real difference it makes is to prevent certain dogs from choking out on the collar. Helps them bark better as well. 

Jaxon moves better with it on.


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I like agitation collars for puppies or dogs working on grip getting a lot of back pressure. It can free the dog up for better barking and also allow better breathing. However, several helpers I know prefer working on a agitation collar because there is better control on the head of the dog. Dogs in harnesses seem to always seem to be able to stretch out an extra inch or so. All my dogs now work in agitation collars.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I like harnesses for youngsters....they learn to pull into them, they dont get choked and they don't get pressure on young necks! If you are really good, ie coordinated!, you have a line on the regular collar to run them in a circle, and a long line to post them with on a harness....you can put back pressure on a harness just fine!

Lee


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I agree with Lee, harness is better for a young pup. Back-tying w/ a harness is better, IMO than using an agitation collar. Running two lines is the best way when using a harness.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Koda uses harness, I thought about using an agitation collar, but decided to stay with the harness. I don't like the feeling of choking my dog.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

JKlatsky said:


> I like agitation collars for puppies or dogs working on grip getting a lot of back pressure. It can free the dog up for better barking and also allow better breathing. However, several helpers I know prefer working on a agitation collar because there is better control on the head of the dog. Dogs in harnesses seem to always seem to be able to stretch out an extra inch or so. All my dogs now work in agitation collars.



Did you mean you like collars/harnesses because you get better breathing/barking. I have noticed that my dog doesn't open his mouth as wide to bark with the collar on.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

If your dog will bark with a collar, I prefer that. I want my dog to learn how to pull/bark on a collar from the get-go so he doesn't pull too hard (aka choke himself, hurt himself) when he switches from a harness to a collar. This was recommended to me by multiple TD's and this is what I now follow.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I use collars (wider leather collar, Fursaver, prong, you name it) and harness, just depends on what we're doing that session. Nikon's 3 years old and will probably come out on a harness this weekend. Pan has only worn a harness twice and has never had trouble on collars. I like my harness because it has a big handle and often we're working with me in close to the dog so I just hold the handle. I like collars because they give a lot more control. I don't think it's a bad idea to have both in case one or the other is called for. My normal gear for both dogs right now is a prong collar and long line but we switch it up some times.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I just wanted to make sure that I was doing things the right way. It just occurred to me that I may be hindering him in some way. He will bark just fine in the collar. The only thing that I have noticed in the way he works versus the other dogs which are on harnesses is that they tend to jump a lot (of course, they are a lot younger than him). He tends to hunker down(kind of a half crouch) getting reading to lunge forward when he is released.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Ive seen two dogs choke themselves out with collars, so I use harnesses, but that is my personal preference.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I like the harness with young pups/dogs for the reasons Lee posted.

Stark was on one from 11 months (when we started) to about 18 months old. Now he wears a fursaver.

With Zefra, we started on the collar but then quickly realized she needs a harness so she has been working with that lately.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

A few of us were talking about this at training last weekend. I personally feel it is a safety physical issue to use a wider collar or harness on a young dog, not a thin collar or fursaver. Many pups get so driven, they don't know they are harming themselves until the damage is done. 
The inhibition to bark on a thin one is usually a reason to go with the wide one or harness, but I would do it to keep my pup from injury.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Another time I use a harness is when I have been doing work that might make the dog sensitive to me/my handling. For example I've been putting a LOT on Nikon in obedience right now so he's getting worked in a harness for bitework, doing things that don't require me correcting him (or I just don't have the ability to). For me the harness takes away the "crutch" of the leash/line and collar.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I went ahead and ordered one. If I don't need it, I guess I can keep it for the next dog. LOL


----------

